# Kann über die IP ein Nutzer eindeutig ermittelt werden?



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

_abgetrennt als Grundsatzdiskussion , modaction _

Hallo Dodo

Ich denke so ganz recht hast du mit deinen Überlegungen nicht...
Auch wenn besagte Firma mal Dialer betrieben hat, so war das aus meiner Sicht zwar *****, aber nicht illegal (Verstoß gegen ein Gesetzt)
... denn in diesem Fall hätte die Staatsanwaltschaft den Betrieb sicher eingestellt...

und wenn du dich mit falschen Namen dort eingetragen hast, hast du formaljuristisch eine Dienstleistung unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen erschlichen...

sie haben jetzt deine IP Adresse, außer du warst in einem Internetcafe...

jede IP Adresse ist zu jedem Zeitpunkt einem User zuordenbar ... zumindest dein Provider weiß, das du die IP Adresse zu diesem Zeitpunkt hattest... 

damit hast du es den Betreiber von den Heute-** Seiten leicht gemacht, sie brauchen jetzt nur eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt mit deiner IP Adresse einbringen, da du ja wie gesagt unter Angabe falscher Daten eine Leistung erschlichen hast ... (und eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt ist kostenlos für den Anzeiger)

wie der Staat auf diese Anzeige regiert ist eine andere Sache, aber im schlimmsten fall, wird sie deinen Provider dazu veranlassen deine Daten anhand der IP Adresse herauszugeben...

will sicher keinen Juristischen Rat abgeben ... aber aus der Sicht eines Technikers warst du nicht Anonym...

entcheide nun selbst was du tun möchtest


----------



## rolf76 (2 März 2006)

*Re: Waren Dialer illegal?*

@The Pope: Wenn man Techniker-Papst ist, ist man nicht automatisch auch Jura-Papst:



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn besagte Firma mal Dialer betrieben hat, so war das aus meiner Sicht zwar *****, aber nicht illegal (Verstoß gegen ein Gesetzt) ... denn in diesem Fall hätte die Staatsanwaltschaft den Betrieb sicher eingestellt...


 Die Frage, ob der Anbieter auch illegale Dialer betreibt oder betrieb, hat mit dem Zustandekommen eines Vertrages auf der Seite vornamen-heute rein gar nichts zu tun. 



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn du dich mit falschen Namen dort eingetragen hast, hast du formaljuristisch eine Dienstleistung unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen erschlichen...


 Das ist so nicht richtig. Jeglicher Straftatbestand setzt voraus, dass die Anmeldung mit der Absicht erfolgte, eine entgeltliche Leistung unentgeltlich zu erhalten. Alle Poster haben bisher aber mitgeteilt, dass sie dachten, das Angebot sei unentgeltlich. Die Anmeldung mit falschen Daten zu einem (jedenfalls aus Sicht des Anmeldenden) unentgeltlichen Angebot ist nicht strafbar.



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> wie der Staat auf diese Anzeige regiert ist eine andere Sache, aber im schlimmsten fall, wird sie deinen Provider dazu veranlassen deine Daten anhand der IP Adresse herauszugeben...


 Der Anbieter wird sich gut überlegen, ob er den Anmeldenden anzeigt. Denn um sich nicht des Straftatbestands der Falschen Verdächtigung schuldig zu machen, muss der Anbieter bei der Anzeigeerstattung den Sachverhalt richtig darstellen. Wenn sich aus der Darstellung der Eingabemaske ergibt, dass der Anmeldende von einem kostenlosen Angebot ausgehen durfte, kann die Staatsanwaltschaft kaum von einer Straftat ausgehen.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft könnte anlässlich einer solchen Anzeige aber prüfen, ob die Eingabemaske möglicherweise die Voraussetzungen einer strafbaren Werbung nach § 16 UWG erfüllt, siehe dazu näher hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139144#139144


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2006)

*Sache mit den IP Adressen*

Hallo rolf76 

wie du wahrscheinlich überlesen hast, war mein Kommentar eine Antwort auf das Posting von DODO, der sich in Sicherheit wiegte, weil er ja einen falschen Namen angegeben hat ...  

und ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, das man als SURFER nie ANONYM ist im Internet .... da eine IP Adresse zu jedem Zeitpunkt genau einen Anschluss == User zugeordnet werden kann ...

und alles andere sind juristische Definitionen, aber darauf werde ich nicht nochmal Antworten...


----------



## rolf76 (2 März 2006)

*Re: Sache mit den IP Adressen*



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> wie du wahrscheinlich überlesen hast, war mein Kommentar eine Antwort auf das Posting von DODO,
> und ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, das man als SURFER nie ANONYM ist im Internet


 Das habe ich nicht überlesen. Auf den bloßen Hinweis, dass IP-Adressen gespeichert werden, wäre ich ja auch nicht weiter eingegangen, aber...


			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> alles andere sind juristische Definitionen


 die Du leider missverständlich dargestellt hast. 

Macht aber nichts, dafür sind hier ja neben Technikern auch Juristen (wenn auch keine Jura-Päpste...) unterwegs, und wenn jeder sein Wissen einbringt, dann profitieren unter'm Strich alle davon.


----------



## dodo (2 März 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten.

[...]

Manche fallen ein und schicken das Geld, manche bezahlen Anwälte usw. 
Es wäre interessant zu wissen, was passiert wenn man nicht reagiert, also weder bezahlt noch bei denen eine Anfechtung schickt .

@ The Pope:
Es ist mir klar, dass meine IP Adresse im Internet angezeigt wird.

Da ich einen Proxy server benutze hat die Firma die IP Adresse vom Proxy und nicht meine interne IP Adresse...
Ich finde, dass ich niemanden betrüge wenn ich mich mit falschen Daten für einen  Dienst anmelde den ich für kostenlos halte (und offensichtlich bin ich nicht der einzige der das gedacht hat).

lg

_[Einige Sätze entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## drboe (3 März 2006)

*Re: Sache mit den IP Adressen*



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> .... da eine IP Adresse zu jedem Zeitpunkt genau einen Anschluss == User zugeordnet werden kann ...


Das ist falsch. Man kann eine IP-Adresse für einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt nur einem Anschluß und dem Mieter des Anschlusses zuordnen (wobei der ggf. keine natürliche Person ist). Ein Anschluß kann aber von n Menschen benutzt werden. Und das mittels Router auch zeitgleich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*Re: Sache mit den IP Adressen*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> The Pope schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@drboe
was ist daran falsch, wenn ich sage 
.... da eine IP Adresse zu jedem Zeitpunkt genau einen Anschluss == User zugeordnet werden kann ...
sicher es können über einen Router mehrere Personen eine IP verwenden, die ggf. von keiner natürlichen Person (Firma) verwendet wird...
aber auch bei einer Firma gibt es immer einen der den Vertrag mit dem Provider unterschreiben hat, und dafür haftet was auf seiner Internetverbindung passiert ... und das ist immer eine natürliche Person...

wenn ich das ganze nun mit einem Auto vergleiche...
wenn jemand mit meinem Auto einen Unfall baut, werde ich als Besitzer des Autos zur Verantwortung gezogen, wenn ich nicht beweisen kann, das ich nicht gefahren bin.... und so geht es nun auch all jenen, deren Adresse wie weiter oben beschrieben wurde einfach verwendet wurde.... 

jetzt soll sich jeder seinen Gedanken machen, wer verwerflicher handelt... 
die besagte heute-*** Firma, oder derjenige, der die Daten eines Freundes oder Bekannten eingibt....

warum ich mich jetzt noch mal zu Wort melde hat einfach den Grund, da ich wie einer der Vorredner der Meinung bin, das im Internet wegen der vermeintlichen Anonymität es einfach jeden wurscht ist welche Daten er in irgendwelche Formulare eingibt... 

sicher ist es einfach die echte Adresse von Tante Erna oder Onkel Walter zu verwenden um anonym zu bleiben, ist es dennoch OK ... ich denke nicht, außer ich möchte nun das Onkel Walter auf irgendeiner SPAM Liste landet ... 

würde es im Christlichen Gedanken so Formulieren... 
was Du nicht willst, das man dir tut, das füge auch keinem anderen zu!

Ich war selbst mal ein Opfer, dessen  Daten verwendet wurden, um sich eine Dienstleistung zu erschleichen, die mir dann in Rechung gestellt wurde.
Da ich es nicht war, lies ich es darauf ankommen. Bei der ersten Verhandlung wurde dann per Gericht die Aufforderung an den Provider gestellt den Inhaber des Anschlusses mit besagter IP herauszugeben. Der Inhaber musste dann sämtliche Kosten für das Verfahren übernehmen … es ging damals um eine 115 EUR Rechung… er musste aber fast 1500 EUR Zahlen an Gerichtskosten (2 x Anwälte + 2 x Gerichtstermine) … ich glaub nicht, das er diesen Scherz noch mal jemanden antut. (war in Österreich)

Und davor will ich alle mit meinen Ermahnungen bewahren … denn so mancher Scherz kann teuer werden


----------



## dvill (3 März 2006)

Das Vorstehende halte ich in weiten Bereichen für groben Unsinn.

Eine IP-Adresse identifiziert fast niemals einen Menschen.

Es gibt öffentliche Zugänge zum Internet in Cafes oder per WLAN, bei denen nur der Ort des Zugangs zugeordnet werden kann. Sonst kann eventuell eine Familien oder Hausadresse vermutet werden.

Für den Nachweis eines Vertragsschlusses muss aber konkret der Vertragspartner bekannt sein. Dieser muss eine aktive Zustimmungshandlung ausführen.

Das lässt sich mit einer IP-Adresse nicht nachweisen.

Der Webserver des Anbieters zeichnet höchstens einen Seitenabruf mit bestimmten Parametern auf. Dieser Seitenabruf kann ebenso gut per Skript oder Hintergrundprogramm erfolgt sein.

Viele Menschen sind mit ihren persönlichen Daten wie Anschrift und Geburtstag im Internet bekannt. Sie haben sich in Chat-Räumen oder für Newsletter so eingetragen.

Ein Eintrag im Serverprotokoll mit IP-Adresse beweist nicht, welcher Mensch dort welche Zustimmung zu welchen Vertragsinhalt gegeben haben mag.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (3 März 2006)

*Re: Sache mit den IP Adressen*



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> was ist daran falsch, wenn ich sage
> .... da eine IP Adresse zu jedem Zeitpunkt genau einen Anschluss == User zugeordnet werden kann ...


Exakt das, nämlich die Gleichsetzung von Anschluß und User. Ein Anschluß läßt sich nur unter sehr einschränkenden Bedingungen einem einzelnen User zuordnen.



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> sicher es können über einen Router mehrere Personen eine IP verwenden, die ggf. von keiner natürlichen Person (Firma) verwendet wird...
> aber auch bei einer Firma gibt es immer einen der den Vertrag mit dem Provider unterschreiben hat, und dafür haftet was auf seiner Internetverbindung passiert ... und das ist immer eine natürliche Person...


Der GF einer Firma haftet in der Tat, nämlich dem ISP gegenüber für die Begleichung der Rechnung. Er haftet aber *nicht* für Straftaten seiner Mitarbeiter. Und diese Mitarbeiter können andererseits, so sie dazu nicht besonders autorisiert sind, keine Rechtsgeschäfte für das Unternehmen tätigen. Das gilt übrigens auch privat: niemand von meiner Familie ist berechtigt in meinem Namen Verträge abzuschliessen. Selbst dann nicht, wenn ich ihm regelmäßig gestatte den auf mich lautenden Telefonanschluss für Telefonate zu benutzen.



			
				The Pope schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das ganze nun mit einem Auto vergleiche...
> wenn jemand mit meinem Auto einen Unfall baut, werde ich als Besitzer des Autos zur Verantwortung gezogen, wenn ich nicht beweisen kann, das ich nicht gefahren bin.... und so geht es nun auch all jenen, deren Adresse wie weiter oben beschrieben wurde einfach verwendet wurde....


Das ist falsch! Der Halter des Fahrzeuges haftet für Unfallschäden, die mit dem Kfz begangen wurden und muss dazu zwangsweise versichert sein. Er wird aber nicht für einen Unfall an sich "zur Verantwortung gezogen", wenn man nicht nachweisen kann, dass er gefahren ist. Er muss dagegen gar nichts beweisen, hätte als Beschuldigter sogar ein Aussageverweigerungsrecht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*Welcher Anwalt?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Gut, daß Du Deiner Tochter nicht böse bist. Ich in meinem Alter und bei meiner Erfahrung hätte auch nie gedacht, daß mir sowas passieren kann. Ich habe die Sache jetzt aber glücklicherweise hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe einen Anwalt (Liste steht hier im Forum) beauftragt, die Sache zu prüfen. Er hat ein entsprechendes Schreiben aufgesetzt mit dem Inhalt, daß die Angebote der bekannten Firma nicht rechtens seien. Zwei Tage später kam die Bestätigung der Vornamens-Website, daß ich aus der Sache raus bin. Ich habe jetzt zwar (ärgerliche) 45 Euro an den Anwalt bezahlt, aber besser das, als 168 Euro an die [...]. Ob es ratsam ist, die Sache auszusitzen, weiß ich nicht. Die drohen ja sofort mit dem Inkasso-Büro...und jedermans Sache sind diese Drohgebähren ja nun nicht (mich eingeschlossen).
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen, die der bereits oft genannten Firma, welche die Webseiten xy-heute.de/com betreibt, auf den Leim gegangen ist. Nun steht für mich fest, dass ich die Kosten in Höhe von 2x84€ keinesfalls zahlen werde.
Falls der Verfasser des oben zitierten Beitrags meinen Beitrag lesen sollte, so wäre ich sehr interessiert daran, welchen der Anwälte auf der Liste Er/Sie kontaktiert hat.
Vielleicht weiß ja auch jemand, welche der Anwälte im allgemeinen Erfahrungen mit xy-heute.de/com gemacht haben? 
Über möglichst schnelle Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
J. Th.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*Wer haftet bei Nutzung einer IP Adresse*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Eine IP-Adresse identifiziert fast niemals einen Menschen.


habe ich nie behauptet ... aber hinter jeder IP Adresse steht einer der dafür haftet was damit passiert .... und im Falle eines Internetanschlusses schiebt die Haftung der Provider in seinen AGB's fast zu 100% an seinen Kunden ab .... und da gibts jemanden der Unterschrieben hat, und für die Nutzung und etwaig daraus resultierende Schäden haftet ... auch bei einer Firma, AG, GmbH etc. ... einer haftet immer ... auch wenn es sich bei dem Vertragspartner nicht um einen natürliche Person handelt .... 

@dvill 
ich hab in meinem Kommentar auch net auf den Vertragsabschluss mit den Heute-**** Betreibern eingegangen sondern auf die Verträge eines Nutzers mit seinem Provider ... 

als Beispiel, wenn die IP Adresse dieses Servers (forum.computer....) verwendet werden würde ---  WHOIS results for 217.172.187.192
weiß ich wer verantwortlich ist für diese IP Adressen 

inetnum:      217.172.187.0 - 217.172.187.255
netname:      SERVER4YOU-1
descr:        SERVER4YOU Dedicated Server Hosting
descr:        http://www.server4you.de
country:      DE

und der würde als erstes von einem Gericht die Aufforderung bekommen Daten bekannt zugeben, zu welchem Zeitpunkt von welchem User eine IP verwendet wurde ....
bei einer Firma eben der haftende Gesellschafter ... 

also, wenn mir jemand beweisen kann, das es nur "eine" IP Adresse in DE, AT, CH gibt, zu der nicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt einen haftende Person namhaft gemacht werden, werde ich mich kniend entschuldigen und das Bild davon veröffentlichen 

The Pope


----------



## Fipps (3 März 2006)

> Wer etwa seine Surftouren nicht am heimischen PC, sondern in einem Internetcafé startet, kann nicht ermittelt werden.



http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/pda/inhalt/0,3729,3904074-image,00.html


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Soll das heißen, dass die Betreiber von Internet-Cafes stellvertretend ins Gefängnis müssen und Abos bezahlen müssen, die über ihre IPs abgeschlossen werden?

Dann müssen die sich ja die Ausweise der ganzen Gäste kopieren und alles dokumentieren!


----------



## dvill (3 März 2006)

Das muss er genauso sicher wie ein Leihwagenvermieter die Knöllchen seiner Kunden bezahlen muss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (3 März 2006)

Angst schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, dass die Betreiber von Internet-Cafes stellvertretend ins Gefängnis müssen und Abos bezahlen müssen, die über ihre IPs abgeschlossen werden?
> 
> Dann müssen die sich ja die Ausweise der ganzen Gäste kopieren und alles dokumentieren!



Um Himmels Willen. Nein, natürlich nicht. Genauso "lustig" wäre das dann in Firmen, Schulen etc.
Solche Meldungen wie oben kommen dann dabei raus.  :evil: 

Man muss zwei Dinge trennen:

1) Den "normalen" Internetzugang, der von einem Provider ermöglicht wird.
2) Verträge, die darüber hinaus mit diesem Internetzugang geschlossen werden können.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## advisor (3 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Um Himmels Willen. Nein, natürlich nicht. Genauso "lustig" wäre das dann in Firmen, Schulen etc.


Natürlich haften Firmen zivilrechtlich für das Verhalten ihrer Nutzer:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=137843#137843

_[Das Thema driftet ab. Der Thread enthält falsche Informationen und unsinnige Zusammenhänge. Ab ins OT und EOT. (bh)]_


----------

